# Vipre ROCKS!!



## Carol (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow.  Just watched Vipre stop a virus/trojan/malware/baddie right in its tracks!  Sweeet!


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 17, 2011)

Excellent - ever nice to hear a success story against the multifarious ailments that infect the web


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 17, 2011)

We use VIPRE in our office, so far, we haven't had any problems with virus/malware/ransomware/trojans etc.. .  Great program!


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice Carol. I've been using GFI's LAn guard scanner for years. they make pretty good stuff.


----------

